# Welche 360mm AIO?



## Blutonium90 (1. Oktober 2021)

Hi,
ich möchte mir bald einen neuen PC zusammenbauen und es soll ein Fractal Meshify 2 Case werden.
Die zu kühlende CPU ein Ryzen 9 5900x.

Kann mich leider nur bei der AIO nicht so recht entscheiden. Zum einen möchte ich natürlich eine gute, leise Kühlung, zum anderen eine schöne RGB Beleuchtung und Design.

Da blieben nicht mehr so viele Übrig die mir gefallen. Zur Auswahl stehen jetzt noch:

EK Water Blocks EK-AIO 360 D-RGB

Fractal Design Celsius+ S36 Prisma

Fractal Design Lumen S36 RGB

Preislich sind alle sehr ähnlich von dem her kann das vernachlässigt werden.

Ich finde leider wenig Info zur Lumen. Ist wohl die neue Version der Celcius? Oder eine Low-Budget-Version?

Habe auch keinen direkten Vergleich der genannten gefunden um besser entscheiden zu können..

Welche ist die effizienteste und leistete?  Wäre cool wenn sich jemand damit auskennt.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (1. Oktober 2021)

Blutonium90 schrieb:


> Ich finde leider wenig Info zur Lumen. Ist wohl die neue Version der Celcius? Oder eine Low-Budget-Version?


Die Ulmen ist gerade erst frisch rausgekommen, da wirst Du noch nicht so viele Tests drüber finden. Schau mal bei YouTube nach, dort tummeln sich schon so einige Tests. Auch hilft Google weiter, mindestens 4 Tests habe ich gefunden. 

Die Lumen ist eine ganz andere AIO als die Celsius und beinhaltet schon die neuere Generation der AsaTek Pumpen, welche nicht mehr im CPU-Block sitzen, sondern im Radiator.


----------



## BNGALOR (22. Oktober 2021)

Habe gerade eine Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 360 RGB in mein Meshify 2 Case eingebaut. Leise, kühl und mit zusätzlicher Fernbedienung für RGB, falls es Probleme mit all den RGB Softwares gibt. Gibt es in weiss und schwarz.


----------



## B4C4RD! (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab seit dem Blackfriday 2020 die EK drin allerdings hab Ich diese im Pack bekommen mit 3 zusaetzlichen Lueftern, bei einem ist Mir nach glaub 'nem Monat direkt ne LED abgeraucht & hab alle 6 dann glaub im Januar gegen 6 120er QL getauscht, klemmt auf meinem 5900x & in der Front von meinem 802, Steuerung der Pumpe läuft bei Mir ueber's Bios vom X570 CH8 WiFi die Beleuchtung eigentlich ueber Amoury-Crate welches aber seit Wochen keine Lust mehr hat.

Ueber die Temps kann Ich Mich echt nicht beklagen, nach mehrstuendigem GTAV-RP auf FiveM liegt mein 5900x im schnitt bei ca. 60C









						Pc3
					

Image Pc3 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## JackA (29. Oktober 2021)

Nach Alphacool ist bei mir jetzt mein komplettes System mit Deepcool ausgestattet. Absolut geile Teile für wenig Geld.
https://geizhals.de/deepcool-castle-360-rgb-v2-dp-gs-h12ar-csl360v2-a2111111.html
Auch die Deepcool RGB Lüfter sind sensationell und auf Noctua Level. Habe bei mir zu Hause auch Coolermaster RGB Lüfter, die Welten entfernt von der Deepcool Quali sind.
Damals, vor der AIO, habe ich meinen Deepcool Neptwin RGB mit den Daten von gleichwertigen Noctua Kühlern verglichen und kam auf die selben Ergebnisse, nur kostete der Deepcool 40€ und der Noctua 100€. Nuff said.


----------

